# Selecting a Pelican Case



## CDD28 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a Pelican case but can't find one that I like. I tried the 1510 but it was too small. Got the 1650 but it's way too big.

Any suggestions on which case I should look at next? Here's what I want to be able to fit in it:

1DX + 70-200 2.8
5D3 + 16-35 2.8
5D2 + 24-70 2.8
600EX-RT
2x 430EX II
Pocketwizard G-Wiz Square Trunk
50mm 1.4
2X TC


----------



## martti (Dec 25, 2014)

If I ever need more storage space, I will get another 1510. Something bigger would be difficult to put in a car trunk if there is any other stuff there. (driving a Subaru VX and yes, bears actually do crap in the forest)


----------



## yorgasor (Dec 25, 2014)

martti said:


> If I ever need more storage space, I will get another 1510. Something bigger would be difficult to put in a car trunk if there is any other stuff there. (driving a Subaru VX and yes, bears actually do crap in the forest)



I agree. I have the 1510, which is perfect for taking on a plane, but I can't fit everything I might want in it for a photoshoot. If I had something bigger though, it would get way too heavy. I'd go for a second 1510, just for weight / portability reasons.


----------



## iooizz (Jan 12, 2015)

I think you covered very well.



Sbobet
 คาสิโนออนไลน์


----------

